# anyone out there who lives in albir



## madre (Sep 11, 2011)

I would luv to talk with anyone who lives or has lived in albir i have been three times and luv it but just wonder how it is to live there full time. i have a twenty five year old daughter and she wants to come too.she is qualifieed in tourism here in uk and has worked for british airways and now works in major hotel chain but not sure what opportunities she would have in the area for employment.Things seem very bad in employment in the region at the moment.i own a hair salon here and would do same if i moved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

madre said:


> I would luv to talk with anyone who lives or has lived in albir i have been three times and luv it but just wonder how it is to live there full time. i have a twenty five year old daughter and she wants to come too.she is qualifieed in tourism here in uk and has worked for british airways and now works in major hotel chain but not sure what opportunities she would have in the area for employment.Things seem very bad in employment in the region at the moment.i own a hair salon here and would do same if i moved.


hi & welcome

yes, you're right, things are pretty tough here atm, & there aren't many opportunities for anyone

do you both speak pretty good spanish?

if not, you'd obviously be limiting your potential client pool dramatically


----------

